# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Karantina tanaman air

## ronnie

Para shifu...mnt bantuannya neh..
Gmn cara mengkarantina tanaman air,apakah sama dengan mengkarantina ikan??
Obat2an apa aja yg diperlukan dlm proses tsb??
Thanx..

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

